# FDA Grandfather date - Possible adjustment



## Alex (2/12/14)

http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...0x0/fda_grandfather_date_possible_adjustment/

_Just got word that Speaker of the House Boehner, Majority Leader McCarthy, and Chairman of the Energy & Commerce Cmte. have requested the FDA to adjust the grandfather date for newly deemed tobacco products to either April 25th 2014 (the date of publication of the deeming) or to set it at the date when the final rule is published.


This would be a pretty big and beneficial change for all of us!_


----------



## Andre (2/12/14)

Alex said:


> http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...0x0/fda_grandfather_date_possible_adjustment/
> 
> _Just got word that Speaker of the House Boehner, Majority Leader McCarthy, and Chairman of the Energy & Commerce Cmte. have requested the FDA to adjust the grandfather date for newly deemed tobacco products to either April 25th 2014 (the date of publication of the deeming) or to set it at the date when the final rule is published.
> 
> ...


Yes, that would help a lot. Explained by one of the members on reddit as follows;

_My very basic understanding is that originally the FDA proposed that only electronic cigarette related merchandise (I'm being vague because I don't remember the exact terms, but such as juice and devices) that was created before a certain date would be "grandfathered". The "grandfather" date was in like 2012 I think. Anything else after that date would have to go through a rigorous FDA process that would cost businesses a lot of time and money, in essence potentially forcing the smaller business owners out of the market. Moving that date up to something more reasonable, like at least 2014, would mean the more modern devices wont be forced to undergo this process. Someone will probably correct me here, but that's what I'm understanding this as._

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (2/12/14)

Andre said:


> Yes, that would help a lot. Explained by one of the members on reddit as follows;
> 
> _My very basic understanding is that originally the FDA proposed that only electronic cigarette related merchandise (I'm being vague because I don't remember the exact terms, but such as juice and devices) that was created before a certain date would be "grandfathered". The "grandfather" date was in like 2012 I think. Anything else after that date would have to go through a rigorous FDA process that would cost businesses a lot of time and money, in essence potentially forcing the smaller business owners out of the market. Moving that date up to something more reasonable, like at least 2014, would mean the more modern devices wont be forced to undergo this process. Someone will probably correct me here, but that's what I'm understanding this as._



It would be amazing if this really happens, but with politicians...who knows


----------

